# "SCREAMER" Redfoot???



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 10, 2011)

Someone told me they were looking for a screamer redfoot tortoise - is this one?

5" SCL -



























{ Kristina this is the one we were talking about }

Terry


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 10, 2011)

If thats not a screamer than i dont know what is! Fanatastic shell, did you raise him?


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice smooth shell there Nerd.
He's a keeper for sure
Mike D.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome tortie, very beautiful!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 10, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> If thats not a screamer than i dont know what is! Fanatastic shell, did you raise him?



I hatched him May '06.. got him started.. he left for a couple years ( raised by my caresheet - well you know how that is.. uh huh ) and not sure what he was fed.. and I got him back 3 years ago ( June '08 ). He has grown about an inch since then.

NERD


----------



## drift2sea (Jun 10, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> If thats not a screamer than i dont know what is! Fanatastic shell, did you raise him?


Why do they call him a screamer?


----------



## terryo (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful RF NERD. Was he raised on your "old" care sheet? The one I like?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 10, 2011)

81SHOVELHEAD said:


> Nice smooth shell there Nerd.
> He's a keeper for sure
> Mike D.



I think he's a screamer because of the "mirror-image/symmetrical" patterns on the nose and all over his head.. not to mention those red-legs and carapace colors. But what do I know?

NERD


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!!! Ruby says she's in love!!!!


----------



## EricIvins (Jun 10, 2011)

If it doesn't scream, I'd be disappointed.........

I wonder what a Tortoise would scream about though?


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2011)

Not too shabby.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jun 11, 2011)

He's gorgeous! I so want a redfoot. 

Ruby's Mom- I LOVE your avatar!


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow he is a beautiful little tortoise!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 11, 2011)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Someone told me they were looking for a screamer redfoot tortoise - is this one?
> 
> 5" SCL -
> 
> ...



What a "profile" -








Had to share this one last one I took during that shoot.

Terry


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 11, 2011)

wow look at the colors! its like fireworks on a tortoise!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

Nerd, you take great/oustanding photo's.


----------



## Laura (Jun 12, 2011)

I think screamer means.. its a SCREAMING awsome colors tortoise!!!! WOW LOOK AT THAT TORT!!! and people will scream that when they see it!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 12, 2011)

Laura said:


> I think screamer means.. its a SCREAMING awsome colors tortoise!!!! WOW LOOK AT THAT TORT!!! and people will scream that when they see it!



Thank you.... how about "LOOK AT THE PATTERNS OF THOSE COLORS"? Like a _Kaleidoscope!!!_

*O.K. - how about a "RED" screamer????* [ like to see one? ]


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------

